# The all-new seat leon cupra and cupra 280



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Two versions of the new Leon flagship: Cupra and Cupra 280
New Leon Cupra 280 is SEAT's most powerful series production car ever
New 2.0-litre engine combines razor-sharp responsiveness with surprising efficiency, in 265 PS and 280 PS guises
Cupra 280 DSG completes 0-62 mph sprint in just 5.7 seconds, yet returns 42.2 mpg; every Cupra hits 62 mph in less than six seconds
Order books open today (8 January) with prices from just £25,690
First deliveries expected early March 2014
SEAT today unveils the quickest and most powerful series production car it has ever made: the SEAT Leon Cupra 280.








The Cupra 280 sits at the top of a five-strong family of brand new Cupra models that begins with the 265 PS Leon SC Cupra and ends with the five-door Cupra 280 DSG. Here's the range at a glance:

Model	Doors	Engine	PS	Combined mpg	CO2 g/km	0-62
mph	Top
speed	VED band	OTR price

SC Cupra	3	2.0 TSI	265	44.1	149	5.9	155	F	£25,690
SC Cupra 280	3	2.0 TSI	280	44.1	149	5.8	155	F	£26,940
SC Cupra 280 DSG	3	2.0 TSI	280	42.2	155	5.7	155	G	£28,225
Cupra 280	5	2.0 TSI	280	44.1	149	5.8	155	F	£27,240
Cupra 280 DSG	5	2.0 TSI	280	42.2	155	5.7	155 G	£28,525
Every Leon Cupra completes the benchmark 0-62 mph sprint in less than six seconds, while all manual versions return exceptional 44.1 mpg average fuel consumption. 








But the Leon Cupra is a car whose development was led by the pursuit of dynamic excellence. To that end, every Leon Cupra comes as standard with a mechanical front axle differential lock, a progressive steering system that sharpens the turn-in for improved agility, DCC dynamic chassis control to alter the suspension settings between sportier or more comfort-oriented, and two-stage deactivation of the electronic stability control (ESC) - including the ability to turn it off entirely.

These are on top of fundamental changes compared to the previous Leon Cupra: the new Leon is built on an all-new chassis, with a wider front track and fully independent suspension front and rear. 








"The new Leon Cupra is pure SEAT: emotion and performance, design and dynamics combine to deliver driving fun mile after mile. State-of-the-art technology is evident in its enormous precision, but also in its compelling efficiency," stresses Dr. Matthias Rabe, Vice President of SEAT S.A. for Research and Development. "The new Cupra is a sports car for every day; it feels just as much at home on the race track as it does on the long haul."

The Leon Cupra models embody the SEAT brand values in the best possible way. They combine exhilarating dynamics, state-of-the-art technology, stunning design, premium quality, outstanding efficiency and excellent everyday usability.

"With the new Leon Cupra, the SEAT brand is once more taking a major leap forward. The Cupra is a refined, high-performance car that combines its expressive dynamics with relaxed long-distance comfort and a compelling, high-quality feel," says Jürgen Stackmann, CEO of SEAT S.A. "Driving fun and great design comes with every Leon, but the new Cupra displays SEAT expertise in a whole new dimension. We are proud of this new brand icon and certain of its success."

The drive: stunning performance as standard

Cupra stands for power, performance and dynamics - and the new Leon Cupra and Cupra 280 have all those qualities in abundance. The Cupra 280, with optional DSG transmission, catapults from zero to 62 mph in just 5.7 seconds, or 5.8 seconds with the six-speed manual gearbox equipped; every Cupra model has a 155 mph limited top speed.

The 350 Nm maximum torque of both versions spreads from just 1,750 rpm all the way up to 5,300 rpm, guaranteeing impressive pulling power and overtaking flexibility.

Against this, the new Leon Cupra is astonishingly efficient. The average fuel consumption for both power variants is just 44.1 mpg with a manual gearbox equipped, and 42.2 mpg with DSG. This equates to CO2 figures of just 149 g/km and 155 g/km; by comparison the second generation Leon Cupra R with 265 PS emitted 190 g/km CO2.

The engine: cutting edge technology

As a true sports engine, the 2.0 TSI turbo petrol unit of the Leon Cupra and Cupra 280 reacts spontaneously to every movement of the accelerator pedal and is wonderfully high revving. This is paired with a rich and refined sound that is aided and modulated by a standard sound actuator.

The all-new power unit, with its exceptionally responsive turbocharger, is packed with hi-tech and ground-breaking features. The dual-injection system, for example, combines direct injection with manifold injection under partial load, which optimises fuel economy and reduces particulate emissions. Cylinder fill is always in the optimum range: the camshafts are adjustable, with the valve lift system regulating opening on the exhaust side. The exhaust manifold is integrated into the cylinder head and is part of the intelligent thermal management system. In addition, a new kind of coating on the aluminium pistons and the bearings keeps friction to a minimum.

And like every other Leon in the range, the Cupra efficiency package also includes Start/Stop and Energy Recovery systems.

The chassis: dynamic precision

The key fundamentals of the dynamics are low weight and a stiff structure. The systematic lightweight design of the new Leon family is evident in the Cupra: despite considerably improved equipment, the new generation weighs 55 kg less than its comparable predecessor.

The Cupra name has always been synonymous with outstanding dynamics, precise agility and amazing sporting character. In every way, the new Leon Cupra manages to set the bar a good deal higher than any of its predecessors. With DCC dynamic chassis control, a front-axle differential lock and progressive steering all fitted as standard, the new Leon Cupra achieves considerably faster laps on the track than its already impressive predecessor.

At the same time, it is significantly more comfortable, with surprising refinement on long motorway journeys. Safe, strong and consistent stopping power comes courtesy of the Cupra-specific, high-performance brake system, recognisable by its red callipers.

DCC dynamic chassis control

The new generation of the DCC dynamic chassis control developed specifically for the Cupra is even more sensitive than that available with the Leon FR, adapting the chassis characteristics to the prevailing conditions in a matter of milliseconds.

Front-axle differential lock

The new front-axle differential lock significantly improves the traction and handling of this front-wheel drive car. The system uses a multi-plate package that is hydraulically actuated and electronically controlled. The maximum locking force is 1,600 Nm and, in extreme cases, 100% of the drive can be sent to one wheel. The differential lock is integrated into all the handling systems, like ESC and EDS. It improves not only the traction, but also eliminates torque steer. Furthermore, its sensitive control has no negative impact on steering feel.

Progressive steering

Also included as standard equipment, the progressive steering system improves the agile handling of the new Leon Cupra. The driver experiences a precise and relaxed steering feel because less steering movement is required, which reduces the number of grip changes, especially in cornering or parking manoeuvres. The system works using a progressive ratio through variable toothing on the rack.

The ESC handling system has been further developed specifically for the Cupra and enables a very sporty driving style with full retention of safety functionality. For extremely dynamic use, such as on a race track, it can also be deactivated in two stages - the first stage deactivates the traction control and puts the ESC into sport mode, permitting greater yaw angles. The second stage deactivates the ESC completely.

Cupra Drive Profile

The Cupra Drive Profile enables the characteristics of the new Leon Cupra to be adapted across a very wide range to meet the individual preferences of the driver. Alongside the Comfort and Sport modes, the Cupra mode was a focal point for the engineers in Martorell. Throttle response is particularly sensitive in this setting, while the DSG operates in its sportiest shifting mode and the sound actuator accentuates the full tone of the turbocharged engine. DCC dynamic chassis control, progressive steering and the front-axle differential lock also operate at their sportiest settings.

The design: emotional and powerful

Emotional design is a great strength of the Leon family. For the new Cupra, this has been developed one step further. The new front end, with its large air intakes and full-LED headlamps, ensures a powerful look, as does the rear skirt with its diffuser effect and the two oval end pipes. The alloy wheels are exclusive to the Cupra, while the red brake callipers and tinted side and rear windows underscore its individuality.

The focus of the interior is on the Cupra sports steering wheel in its own unique design, complete with shifting paddles for the optional DSG transmission. The sports seats, in dark grey Alcantara finished with white stitching, are another interior highlight. Black full-leather upholstery, likewise with white stitching, is also available. The pedals and entry sills are made from aluminium.

The Cupra 280 is visually differentiated by its unique 19-inch wheels with a titanium paint finish, plus the Aerodynamic Pack, which comprises a spoiler on the rear roof edge, Cupra lettering on the brake callipers and black exterior mirror housings. The trim elements in the ****pit of this top sporty variant are a deep glossy black.

Key equipment

In the UK, additional standard equipment for the Leon Cupra over and above the FR model (and the aforementioned styling details) includes 18-inch alloy wheels, full-LED headlights, DAB digital radio, SEAT Media System Plus, aluminium front door sill trims with Cupra logo, rain-sensing wipers and automatic headlights.

The Cupra 280 is distinguishable by its standard 19-inch alloy wheels, gloss black mirror caps, black exterior mouldings and frames, black rear roof spoiler, red brake callipers with Cupra logo, and black interior inserts. Satellite navigation comes as standard with the Cupra 280, too.


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Like both a lot. Makes the golf GTI look tame.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

*This is paired with a rich and refined sound that is aided and modulated by a standard sound actuator.*

Id like to know what this is as i believe my car has one. Also the Leons looking very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

LukeWS said:


> *This is paired with a rich and refined sound that is aided and modulated by a standard sound actuator.*
> 
> Id like to know what this is as i believe my car has one. Also the Leons looking very nice thanks for sharing


Think Audi 's have then on as well i.e a6 biturbo to make them sound better if its anything like the sq5 then they do make the car sound very throaty


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

At 280BHP, I'd like to see a proper LSD on a FWD car. 

Looks quite good. I'd like to see one in person first though. 

Never understood why Seat often brings out more powerful cars than its big brother. You think VW would try and keep their big brother status in terms of power too. 

If it's a good car, you can see it stealing Golf GTi customers given the price and extra power. Likely to get a bigger discount of a Seat too.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

LukeWS said:


> *This is paired with a rich and refined sound that is aided and modulated by a standard sound actuator.*
> 
> Id like to know what this is as i believe my car has one. Also the Leons looking very nice thanks for sharing


It's basically a resonator, so a pipe if you will fitted to the intake system which allows sound from the air intake through to the cabin when you stick your toe in. Gives you lots of induction noise. If you look up the latest focus ST online they sound meaty. Turbochargers naturally sap a lot of noise from engines so this is a way to counteract it.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Cupra 280 will be my next car!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous looking motor :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

No interior shots?, that's where Seats fail IMO.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I like the seats but again the interior for me lets it down


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> I like the seats but again the interior for me lets it down


It looks very 90s when you look at a lot of the dash. .


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Interior and exterior look gorgeous - I want one!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am not anti Seat, i did have a Cupra a while back but the interior did really put me off , they appear to have got better, TBH it would only take a few tweaks to get it properly right, the layout is OK its just too black plastiky looking in places, maybe in real life it looks better, some soft touch trim and maybe nice piano black and it would be OK ?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the look of the seat and fancied the fr myself but space for the kid's seat's made the buy non impossible, i did however notice the dash very tame, funny as the pug and the dsg have the same.


----------



## noelmcg (May 4, 2011)

Nice looking car from the exterior but the interior could have been better it don't have that quality look to it but would have to see it in person


----------

